# Uber v Lyft tax reporting



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

As this is my 2nd year filing Uber but my 1st with Lyft I've discovered they report differently. If anyone is familiar with both and can add some insight that would help a lot. Uber reports everything on the 1099s and provides a worksheet showing all the extras they reported but never paid us (City fees, Airport fees, booking fees, etc.). So we can just deduct those fees from their reported income along with mileage. Does anyone know if Lyft provides a similar worksheet as I can't find it. I can't tell for certain but it appears they may not include those fees in what they report. Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

X2

And if I take 20% off the gross earnings, that amount is about 300 less than what net my earning is. Ok I answered that here v.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/question-about-uber-fee-booking-fee-and-other-fees.138144/page-2


----------

